# Contender barrels?



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

Stumbled across a used contender this morning. It has 2 barrels.  .22lr and .30-30. The .30/30 is a 10". Is that enough barrel or should I sell it and get a 14" in the same caliber?  Maybe a .35 Remington?


----------



## carver (Dec 9, 2015)

I'd shoot a deer with it,no problem.I've killed deer with my contender in .223( it has a 10" barrel) and my S&W .357 with a 61/2" barrel


----------



## frankwright (Dec 9, 2015)

I got tired of swinging around my 14" and cut it to 10" about ten years ago.

The deer still do not like it. It is 7-30 Waters but it would be fine in 30-30 too.

I have seen them cut to 8" also.

It is still 10" of barrel and no barrel gap like on a revolver.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 27, 2015)

I think I'd trade for a 35 Rem in a 14" barrel. That's what I had about 30 years ago. It would group under the crosshairs of the Leupold 2X EER I had on it. Recoil is not a harsh as the 44 mag,... really!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 27, 2015)

I found a 14" .35 Remington barrel for a decent price so I grab it up. Seriously thinking about adding a 14" .30-30 since factory ammo is easier to find.


----------



## james243 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a 14" 44 mag threaded for a suppressor (.578x28) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 29, 2015)

frankwright said:


> I got tired of swinging around my 14" and cut it to 10" about ten years ago.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Looks great!


----------



## rharp (Dec 29, 2015)

I would shoot it if it grouped well i would go hunting. The 10'' will loose velocity compared to the 14'' in 30-30 but is still adequate for deer or hogs.The 10'' is also easier to shoot offhand and carry. I have several barrels in different calibers from 10'' to 15''. They all have their place and useing a rest of somekind is always the best if possible.The 30-30 and the 35 Rem is good factory calibers to use for deer sized game.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 30, 2015)

frankwright said:


> I got tired of swinging around my 14" and cut it to 10" about ten years ago.
> 
> I have seen them cut to 8" also.



Good thing we had some context here.


----------



## gemihur (Dec 30, 2015)

*35 Rem ammo*

What has happened to all the 35 rem brass and ammo?
Find a good source before you choose that one.
I elected the option of a D&T rechamber to 358X444 Imp because I could find 444 brass easier... and it shoots like a bear!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

I sent the money off Monday for the .35 Rem barrel. I've got a case of the Hornady Leverevolutions so I'll be good for a while. Plus I've got reloading dies on hand.  I've been offered a 7x30 waters barrel as well. I may get it as well. I'm already setup to load 7mm-08 so a set of dies and time forming .30/30 brass and I'll be ready to go.  I've got a Encore pistol in 7mm-08 that ill be shooting the most so having a couple odd balls won't hurt.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 30, 2015)

He is correct.  New 35 rem brass is scarcer than hens teeth right now.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah .35 brass and ammo has almost disappeared. I got lucky, I told a friend of mine at yhe LGS that as soon as he could get some in to let me know. I bought 10 boxes of the 200gr lever evolutions. My dad and I hunt with .35s so I figured we'd be good for a while.


----------



## gemihur (Dec 30, 2015)

A fellow on Cast Boolits forum = (Grumpa) has been making 35 Rem brass outta LC 308 brass using about six steps of shape process but you still gotta reload with 308 shellholder for .60/ea+shipping. So you can use that if ya' hafta! It works!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 31, 2015)

I had a 1976 T/C contender with a 10" round .30-30 bbl.
I liked it. 
It had less recoil than the .44 magnum barrel and was more accurate.
Since I didn't hand load for it I used 150 gr. soft point ammo. Standard grade factory stuff.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 31, 2015)

I got lucky a couple of months back.  A guy I had traded reloading stuff with before offered me a batch of brass he got which included about 200 once fired 35's.  At the time I just had the 14" contender which I didn't shoot that barrel much, but since bought a CVA 20" Hunter rifle in 35 which I now hunt with and getting that brass was a blessing for sure.  At the time, I didn't know it had become so rare.


----------

